# Conroe 1/16/16



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

I decided to go out on Conroe this morning. Due to the last minute decision to go, I had difficulty finding a partner. Shirley (my wife) decided to buy her fishing license last night so she could go with me. We got the boat in the water about 6:30 am and set out 6 juglines baited with beef heart and cut goo. Then we headed to the 1097 bridge to try our luck for crappie. We did find a spot that someone else had marked as a fishing hot spot.



I guess they caught all the fish from that spot, because we did not even get a bite there. We moved around a bit and Shirley was the first to get a bite. The way it was pulling, I figured it was a hybrid



Shirley got one more keeper and one that measured about 17 7/8" long. As much as I tried I could not get it to stretch another 1/8", so it was released to catch at a later date. I caught 2 hybrids measuring 17 1/2" long, so I did not contribute any to the livewell. All the hybrids were caught on crappie poles with live minnows fishing 15-20' down in 35' deep water. I tried jigging a slab and a shad swim bait, but did not get a single hit. I guess they just wanted live bait today. We did manage 4 cats off the juglines. All of them bit on beef heart. The only other bait missing was 1 piece of goo. We fished until it started raining around 11:00 and decided to call it a day.



While it was not a trip for the history books, we had fun and got enough for a couple of meals.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Awesome. Thank for details report. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Cliff Notes version of OP: Blessed man has another great experience with chosen partner in life.


----------



## BigDawg12345 (Dec 10, 2015)

Great job. Good looking fish. My mouth is watering.:bounce:


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for details. So many reports say nothing about bait or technique. You did. Thanks. You paid your dues out in skanky weather today and rewarded with couple dinners. Good going.

BTW, we tried the bridge for an hour couple days earlier than you with no results after an hour or so. Motored around south of bridge and found few fish.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

I caught 5 crappie also from about 8-11, fishing in 12-17 foot of water on jigs.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg Charles , nice day out.


----------



## trihullranger (Dec 19, 2015)

I would say you had a Blessed Day! Congrats


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Hybrids on crappie poles - that must have been great!

Great photos, as well. From the boat to the plate.

Just thinking that if someone was going to mark a hot spot, would you mark THAT piling, or maybe count two or three down from there...


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

Looks like a good time and mighty tasty.


----------



## R1031 (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice looking fish!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like a great trip!!


----------



## AJMag (Jan 18, 2016)

Man oh man I'm itching to get out there. Found out today i need a new starter for the boat. By next week I'll be blowing up some phones lining up people to back my truck in... uh, i mean go fish with me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep. thats just a decoy.... theres one around there somewhere Im sure. maybe a few more pillings down. I have seen that one before and figured it was to throw you off. I bet Slabseeker put that there....lol Great Report. thanks


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Nice! Love that honeyhole marker!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Great report, dinner looked yummy! Thanks!


----------

